# Dog food



## Ivy's Mom (Jan 15, 2014)

Our breeder suggested Canidae, and we haven't had any issues with it so far.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Our puppy was on Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy food( 4.5*) until age 6 mo. We then switched to Acana Wild Prairie (5*). She has done very well on both foods and we did the switch over a one to two week period.


----------



## petindia (Jan 2, 2014)

I tryed royalcanin dog food, Royalcanin certainly looks to be an excellent food for golden retriever - because royalcanin totally focus on the dog, with the aim of improving daily life and ensuring better health for dogs through nutrition.

Regards,


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm feeding Orijen. It's pricey, but worth it in my opinion. If you decide to feed it, transition very slowly as it is high in protein. I order from chewy.com. They have free delivery.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I had my puppy Thor on Nutro LB puppy until recently and he has now transitioned to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. He thrived on Nutro but I switched him out because he didn't like if anymore and because his stools were a little mushy on and off. He seems to be sensitive to chicken and I noticed that all the Nutro has some form of chicken product, even the ones that aren't primarily chicken. He has done much better on Taste of the Wild. Orijen was my other selection if this didn't go well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My first golden was on Ultra for the last 7 or 8 years of her life. She lived to be almost 17 with no health issues until 2 weeks before we had to put her down. She ate Pro Plan before Ultra. 

My 7 year old girl ate Ultra from the time we got her, at one, until this past April when we discovered she did better without chicken and she switched to ProPlan. She has not had any health issues, and she is in very good shape with a good coat.

My almost 4 year old girl, has eaten Ultra from the time she was weaned. She switched in April to Pro Plan simply because it was easier to have both dogs on the same food.

I have recommended Ultra to a couple of friends, one with goldendoodles and the other with a littermate of my younger girl and they are both very happy with it.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

The question is how is he doing on the current food? If he's good with it and no problems why switch? It's not a bad food, pretty good in fact.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I've fed Cookie on Nutro all her life. She started on Nutro Max and around four, I moved up to Ultra. She loved both of them. The food definitely gave her a beautiful coat- people always used to ask me what I did for her coat to be so soft and I would say Nutro!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is a great website for comparisons on Dog Foods....
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

goldlover68 said:


> Here is a great website for comparisons on Dog Foods....
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews


Goldlover68 what food do you feed your dogs if I may ask?


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

We alternate between Orijin regional red, Acana grasslands, acana ranchlands, canidae All Life stages, and canidae grain free turkey and duck.(I know, it sounds like a lot of food changing). She is now able to switch between all of these foods cold turkey. I like giving her constant variety with her food, because she tends to get bored with food after a while, and will be inconstant with her appetite. I would recommend all of the above foods. I have done a lot of research on premium dog foods, and in my opinion, these three brands are pretty prime.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ripley16 said:


> We alternate between Orijin regional red, Acana grasslands, acana ranchlands, canidae All Life stages, and canidae grain free turkey and duck.(I know, it sounds like a lot of food changing). She is now able to switch between all of these foods cold turkey. I like giving her constant variety with her food, because she tends to get bored with food after a while, and will be inconstant with her appetite. I would recommend all of the above foods. I have done a lot of research on premium dog foods, and in my opinion, these three brands are pretty prime.


Did you try NOW?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Ripley16 said:


> We alternate between Orijin regional red, Acana grasslands, acana ranchlands, canidae All Life stages, and canidae grain free turkey and duck.(I know, it sounds like a lot of food changing). She is now able to switch between all of these foods cold turkey. I like giving her constant variety with her food, because she tends to get bored with food after a while, and will be inconstant with her appetite. I would recommend all of the above foods. I have done a lot of research on premium dog foods, and in my opinion, these three brands are pretty prime.


I do the same for my pups. Orijen Regional Red, Six Fish, Acana Wild Prairie, Grasslands and Fromm Grain Free Game Bird and Pork & Peas. No issues and my dogs never get bored with their food too.

Also, I do add some Merrick from time-to-time to change things up a bit more. The results so far have been great, and the pups are happy indeed


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I feed my older dogs Taste of the Wild and my puppy is on Fromm. I've been very happy with both but will probably switch the pup to ToTW (or some other grain-free food) once he's old enough.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Goldlover68 what food do you feed your dogs if I may ask?


Our male recently went though a bout of pancratitis and was really sick. The end result is he must eat low fat food from now on. We found the one below, it is real stinky, but he loves it. We supplement it with a little low fat cottage cheeze and low fat plain yogurt. After this we switched all of our dogs to a more healthy food as noted below...

· Blue Buffalo Healthy Weight Chicken Large Breed Adult – Female 10 yrs. Old


· Honest Kitchen Zeal dehydrated raw dog food – Male 5Yrs. Old (very low fat as he has a problem with his pancreas and can only eat low fat food)


· Blue Wilderness Large Breed Chicken Adult – Female 14 months old, in training for competitive Field Events…she is super high energy


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Acana Ranchland, grassland and Pacifica (when I can stand the fish smell). I too switch 'cold turkey" between the different flavors will no problem. Murphy loves all of them and he looks great!


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

I use the dog food advisor site and switch between 5* foods every 1-2 bags. I do this so that if one bag is lacking something the next bag will pick it up. My girl can handle this constant switching but I understand some dogs can't. My favorite so far has been Merrick's, she gobbles it up the fastest and wags her little body as she eats it. I can't notice a difference in her poops or coat (maybe because all her foods are high quality?) so can't comment on that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

